# Resort Legal Team



## TAN50 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi, have anyone been contacted by this company? Have anyone used the company to get released from your timeshare contract?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2017)

Most of these companies are just scammers who are only after your money.

There are 3 primary ways to get "released" and none of them require the use of an outside company.  In most cases, you have to pay it off first.

-Deed it back to the resort (they must agree to this.)

-Let the resort foreclose, and take it back (this can take awhile and may involve your credit rating, collection agencies, etc.)

-Sell it or give it away to someone who wants it.

*How to give your timeshare away TUG:* http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 26, 2017)

Is your HGVC timeshare paid off?
If so, you can give it away (see DeniseM's link above) or sell it (see link below).
Deeded weeks that come with 4,800 HGVC points or higher still have some value.

*Sticky - How to Sell Your Timeshare (and avoid getting scammed!)* -  http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...-your-timeshare-and-avoid-getting-scammed.44/


----------



## Evan (May 7, 2019)

TAN50 said:


> Hi, have anyone been contacted by this company? Have anyone used the company to get released from your timeshare contract?


I have actually worked with this company and they are very straight forward and helpful. They do have expertise on how to get you out of a time share and they got me out of mine and I saved thousands by hiring them.


----------



## RX8 (May 7, 2019)

Evan said:


> I have actually worked with this company and they are very straight forward and helpful. They do have expertise on how to get you out of a time share and they got me out of mine and I saved thousands by hiring them.



What did you own?  How many thousands of dollars did you have to pay them?  And how do you figure they saved you thousands of dollars after you paid them thousands of dollars?

This has the looks of a shill post. If you are no longer a timeshare owner why are you even searching the internet for postings about this company?


----------



## PigsDad (May 7, 2019)

RX8 said:


> This has the looks of a shill post.


This poster joined today, this was their first post, and they brought back a 2 year old thread.  Definitely a shill.

Kurt


----------



## Pathways (May 7, 2019)

Evan said:


> I have actually worked with this company and they are very straight forward and helpful. They do have expertise on how to get you out of a time share and they got me out of mine and I saved thousands by hiring them.



Evan - No one here buys that!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2019)

lol..nothing like dragging up a 2 year old post to leave a great review of an upfront fee company!


----------

